# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Unpaid] Relief Map for my Alternate Earth

## Jdailey

I'm looking for someone to commission for an alternate Earth that I've been building (and rebuilding) for some years now.  The size and pricing are, right now, negotiable, so as not to appear discouraging.  But the style I'm after is relief, similar to the relief maps like this public domain map:  .  The changes from this Earth to my alternate Earth are listed below, divided per continent:

NORTH AMERICA
Raise the elevations of the following mountain ranges by one color--the Brooks Range, Sierra Madre del Sur, the mountains of the Caribbean islands, Belize, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua (which means get rid of that lake) and Panama.
Raise the Appalachian Mountains to the extent that Mount Mitchell is 6190 meters above sea level. (In turn, lower the elevations of the mountain valleys between peaks by one color.)
Reduce the elevations of the Rocky, Mackenzie, Sierra Madre Oriental and Altiplanice Mexicana by one color.
Move the island of Labrador to the extent of blocking the Gulf of Saint Lawrence, turning it into dry land.
http://https://images-wixmp-ed30a86b...view.jpg]Great
http://https://i1.wp.com/spatialities.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/LosAngelesSeaRise.jpg?resize=768%2C576&ssl=1]LA[/URL]
http://https://i1.wp.com/spatialitie...&ssl=1]Central
http://https://i2.wp.com/spatialities.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/SalishWillamette_brown_66m_20180806_3.jpg?resize=7  68%2C1152&ssl=1]Salish/Willamette[/URL]
http://https://conspiracyofcartograp...ermarked-1.png
https://spatialities.com/wp-content/...r-768x1024.jpg
https://i1.wp.com/spatialities.com/w...1024&ssl=1]San
https://conspiracyofcartographers.co...ermarked-1.png
https://i0.wp.com/spatialities.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/10/Cascadia12x24_Hypso2_crosstint66m.jpg?resize=768%2  C1536&ssl=1]Cascadia[/URL]
  (Apparently, this map the forum doesn't find "invalid".)  ((For this one, turn the entire Great Lakes Basin into one new, larger lake. Islands are encouraged.)


SOUTH AMERICA
Raise the elevation of the Andes and the Guiana Highlands by one color.

OLD WORLD
Eliminate Iceland entirely.
Move the entire Old World eastward by 800km, creating a permanent Bering landbridge and making the Prime Meridian Europe's easternmost city, Lisbon.

EUROPE
Eliminate Belgium, the Netherlands, Luxembourg and Denmark entirely.
Extend the Scandinavian mountain ranges to the Kola Peninsula and raise the elevation by one color.
Raise the non-green elevation of the highlands of the Mediterranean islands by one color.
  (Additional instruction--reduce the non-green elevations by one color.)
  (Switch or invert the elevations of the Baltic Sea and its islands.)
  (This is a rough image of another alternative to Europe that I had in mind. The brown line is a mountain range as tall as the Andes. The big red blob behind it is the subsequent Tibet-esque uplifted plateau. South of the brown line and west of the red blob, reduce all the non-green elevations by one color.)

ASIA
Move the island of Sumatra to merge as an extension of India's western coast.
Move the island of Borneo to the extent of blocking off the Bay of Bengal.
Eliminate the rest of Indonesia entirely.
Raise the elevation of the Byrranga Mountains in the Taymyr Peninsula by one color.
Reduce the elevations of the Verkhoyansk, Kolyma and Chersky mountains by one color.
Reduce the non-green elevations of mainland India by one color.
Raise the elevations of Tibet, the Himalayas and all the mountains of Pakistan, Afghanistan, Burma, Thailand, Vietnam and Malaysia by one color. (In turn, reduce the elevations of the mountain valleys by one color.)
Eliminate Japan, the Kuril Islands and the whole of Western Asia entirely. (https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ion%29.svg.png)
https://spatialities.com/wp-content/...b_20150602.jpg
https://spatialities.com/wp-content/...b_20150602.jpg
https://spatialities.com/wp-content/...b_20150602.jpg
https://spatialities.com/wp-content/...b_20150602.jpg
https://spatialities.com/wp-content/...b_20150602.jpg
https://spatialities.com/wp-content/...b_20150602.jpg
https://spatialities.com/wp-content/...b_20150602.jpg

AFRICA
Reduce the Albertine Rift into an ordinary, flat plain. (Which means none of the Rift Lakes.)
Raise the elevations of the Drakensberg, the Ethiopian Highlands and Somaliland by one color.
https://preview.redd.it/txoyyxkvvvvz...=webp&c169412f

OCEANIA
Move Australia, Tasmania and New Guinea so far down southward that the distance between South Point and Antarctica is cut by half.
Turn the entire Lake Eyre Basin into a new, larger lake.  http://media.bom.gov.au/social/uploa...0Basin%202.jpg


POLE TO POLE
Move Greenland to the extent presented here:  


If any of you could make extra copies dedicated to climate, biomes and wind/ocean currents, I'll pay you extra.

----------

